# Thai kangaroo salad



## moikel (Dec 2, 2013)

This will unfold later today my time. 

Seared fillet,layer onto top of a fairly regulation Thai salad,lots of green herbs,dressing ,lime juice ,fish sauce etc. 

Very summer dish.


----------



## moikel (Dec 3, 2013)

OK  I put the fillet in a marinade of peanut oil.kecap manis,ginger ,garlic,chilli,cbp.

Thats going to sit for an hour or so.













IMG_0563.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 3, 2013






I think that this can be further adapted for any venison you have on hand.


----------



## moikel (Dec 3, 2013)

Salad is fresh mint,cilantro,basil, watercress. Thai holy basil would be best but its not always available in my hood.
I add cucumber, salad onion,red pepper,you could add peanuts but I forgot,roasted rice,or pomelo .
Dressing is zest & juice of 2 limes, fat tab fish sauce, splash of rice vinegar, some soy, then taste it .add palm sugar or substitute. Check again then I added some of this roasted chilli with peanuts in it I can't find a name for it in English .I will put a photo up.
Packs a punch.


----------



## moikel (Dec 3, 2013)

IMG_0564.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 3, 2013


















IMG_0565.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 3, 2013






Just let that rest .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 3, 2013)

Looks great so far, can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## moikel (Dec 3, 2013)

OK  here is the finished product.













IMG_0566.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 3, 2013


















IMG_0568.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 3, 2013






There are much more dainty Thai salads than this. I don't do dainty well
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I think you can tinker with the greens,I like watercress,that holy basil is a great thing if you can find it.Really screams authentic Thai.

There are lots of regional variations & ingredients.The pomelo is a nice touch butI had enough citrus. Few roasted peanuts if I  had remembered.

Its really ultimately about the dressing.I bumped it with some ,lemon grass & garlic,I thought I had the roasted chilli with peanuts but it turned out to be with black beans
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  No point looking at the label on the jar
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Good product just the same.

I hit the roo hard & fast,then rested it then sliced it.It had some nice flavours from the 90 minutes in the marinade.

The dressing was really nice I make versions of it a lot so its a feel thing for me now. BUT if you start with lime juice,palm sugar,fish sauce,rice vinegar, & then adjust it ,to sweet or to sharp THEN add your heat either fresh chilli or something out of a jar that seems to me to be the best method .Just saying. If you like a bit of soy sauce you do that,if you like that keycap manis do that,its just a balancing act.

Its the first week of summer here so I am cooking seasonally. Not much help to you snowbound crew now but I think with the right cut that great venison I see on the forum it would be a winner.

Hope you liked it MICK


----------



## daveomak (Dec 3, 2013)

I like it Mick.....  Thanks......The meat looks really lean....  cooked perfect... 

Dave


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 3, 2013)

Nice lean meat, looks delicious.


----------



## mbogo (Dec 3, 2013)

Hope when you say you hit the 'roo hard & fast, it was with the grill at home, not the one on your bakkie!!

Seriously, looks great, which variety of roo is this? I imagine some are better than others??

Mark


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 3, 2013)

Perfect, Perfect, Beautiful! (And from another zealot of kangaroo). I'll be right over!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## driedstick (Dec 3, 2013)

That sure looks great. I don't recall that on any menus when I was there 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













  I was in Perth when I was in the service, had a great time there and met a lot of nice people.


----------



## disco (Dec 3, 2013)

What a great looking meal and how nice to see it is summer somewhere. We had six inches more snow yesterday!

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Dec 3, 2013)

I really like your flavor combos. It really looks good.


----------



## moikel (Dec 3, 2013)

Glad it was a hit with you all. In answer to the questions
1) In my state it's Western Red or Eastern Grey the 2 biggest. Wallaby is turning up on restaurant menus including  smoked I will have to track it down.Its coming from other states.
2) Perth is a great town had a massive kick along from the mining boom. Its 4 hours by jet so I don't get there much.
3) There is a huge amount of Thai food here . A beef salad is one most menu s although it may be a case f the chef now having access to better beef than he did back home. Sometimes called " crying tiger" ? 
4) Lots of Aussie chefs use Thai ingredients & rework dishes.  I think it's really about the dressing & fresh herbs .Really suits the summer here. I do a BBQ duck,watercress & mango version for Xmas dinner sometimes.
5) When ever I said I was cold as a kid I gt the response " You don't know what cold is" from my Canadian mother,then Dad would chip in with a story about working in Sudbury Ontario. Didn't make me feel any warmer.


----------



## link (Dec 3, 2013)

That looks great! When are you taking orders for the Kangaroo? what are your shipping costs?


----------



## moikel (Dec 3, 2013)

Our resident mermaid Leah can get it so it must be available. 

Its really lean,very healthy. But over cook it & its shot. I like the Asian kitchen approach.

We have millions of the things,literally millions. All field shot & strictly controlled.Farmed venison is expensive ,the ones that were introduced by some bone headed Englishman (along with the rabbit & fox) are inbred & scrawny in the wild ,in my state anyway.Bit different down south.

I would not rate it above the venison I ate in Europe & Canada.We just go with what we got here.


----------



## frankbe (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## dls1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mick

The roo looks wonderful and perfectly cooked. I've done it a few times and agree with the hard and fast method. Anything beyond rare or barely medium rare goes to the trash or is reserved for stews, etc. The marinade and salad dressing are also flavors that are I prefer. All in all, a perfect meal.

Oddly, but fortunately, I have a source for kangaroo meat and other exotic game meat about 30 minutes south of my home in Chicago. The availability of roasts, chops, loins, and steaks is spotty, but they always have ground roo on hand. A number of years ago, for my wife's grandmothers 90th birthday, we did a cook out and I supplemented regular ground beef hamburgers with some kangaroo and lion burgers. The old girl was raving about them exclaiming that "This was they way burgers tasted when I was young". She passed away a few days later.


----------



## moikel (Dec 3, 2013)

Ground doesn't get much traction here,pet food mostly.

Like a lot of things its often the first impression that sticks. 

I like it rare but a lot of Aussie's wont eat it. Until you have seen just how many of them there are here its hard to get your head around.

They are perfectly adapted to the environment,low impact,organic & tasty.Winning combination


----------



## moikel (Dec 4, 2013)

IMG_0570.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 4, 2013






Had meat left over so I made it again.













IMG_0571.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 4, 2013






Bear view.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 4, 2013)

Cooked so perfectly! I want some right now!!! Love it, Love it, Love it!!!! Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah (And happy wonderful Wednesday)!


----------



## mbogo (Dec 4, 2013)

Just had to post more pics, didn't ya??....   Allright, enough. Stop it. Please....       Leah???   Help?????           Must....have.......roo..........


----------



## humdinger (Dec 4, 2013)

Cooked perfectly! Looks as tender as beef, but how does the taste compare? Is there a difference in taste between Wallaby, Western red, and Eastern Grey?


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi All! Yes, doesn't Mick's stuff just look amazing??? I wish you lived closer to here, I really do!!!

And Mark, indeed, you MUST have some roo! It is delightful and so lean and so flavorful too!

I have some postings about that from way back when on my blog, but I really LOVE Mick's pictures here, and this thread, as it's cooked so perfectly and just makes me want tons!!!

So perfectly done!! Just beautiful!

Happy Wednesday to all! May more kangaroos hop stateside and find the way to our tables!!!!!!!!!!

(One of my dogs actually eats a raw re-hydrated dog food (called "ADDICTION" of all ironic things) that's made of kangaroo, and also some brushtail, and a venison version as well; and it smells so good that I have many a time leaned near his dish before putting it down, and really thought about it)!

CHEERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Dec 4, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> Cooked perfectly! Looks as tender as beef, but how does the taste compare? Is there a difference in taste between Wallaby, Western red, and Eastern Grey?


Thanks for your kind words. Between reds & greys no taste difference that I know of. Its got a bit of an iron taste if that makes sense.It is a great meal.

Wallaby is a new thing.There are many species & I don't know which one is being harvested.Its a bit of a southern states thing here,I know some comes from Tasmania I am curious & will chase it up. You can't shoot any in my state I know that.


----------



## jeepdiver (Dec 4, 2013)

Had roo a couple of times I was over there.   Compared to what I have around here I would say the closest to it taste wise was beef.  To me it didn't have any of the game taste of venison/elk/etc. (Farm raised maybe? )  It was very lean like elk though.  I would eat it regularly if it was around and affordable.


----------



## moikel (Dec 4, 2013)

All wild ,field shot. You get a bit of variance between cuts.Rump is a little different to fillet but not much.

Any venison down here is farmed & pretty pricey. Done better in the South Island of New Zealand or Tasmania but thats just my 2 cents. To hot a climate elsewhere.


----------



## moikel (Dec 4, 2013)

OK  here is the answer on the Wallaby.Its coming from Flinders Island which is in Bass Straight & part of Tasmania.  Very good grazing country,no predators & stacks of wallabies competing with the sheep & cattle. Field shot.

I will see if I can source some, "dark burgundy in colour" 2 different species. The veal of kangaroo family,bloody copywriters
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------

